# Is this a first???



## davidhef88 (May 24, 2014)

Smoked hummus. Grabbed a recipe off the web that looked good and just added smoke. Beans got two hours of a oak/cherry mix in the AMNPS. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ May 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## tonyabeachlover (May 24, 2014)

My bf makes different types of smoked hummus in his lang smoker that are pretty good :)


----------

